

Alcohol does not kill brain cells - CWIZO
http://www.misconceptionjunction.com/index.php/2010/10/alcohol-does-not-kill-brain-cells

======
TNO
Alcohol does not kill brain cells but: "alcohol ends up damaging dendrites,
which are the things at the ends of neurons" \- and - "[...]causes a vitamin
B1 deficiency[...]. This, in turn, causes neuron death".

I'm glad that's cleared up.

------
wccrawford
Wait, people actually believed this? I always thought it was just a joke.

